# Two pictures: Gorgo and Sinbad



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thought I'd take a second to pull these from the other thread to make sure the interested see them.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Those look AWESOME!

Sinbad could actually be any actor seeing as Harryhousen had a different one for each story. This sculpt does look like someone that could have been in that role!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sinbad needs a nameplate! 

These sculpts look AWESOME!!! Love both of them! I just hope that they are in the same size as the other monster kits...and that they are styrene and NOT resin!

Great job on both of these sculpts! Great subject matter too!

MMM


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very nice!! Thanks Todd P. I am impressed with Gorgo. I was afraid it might look too much like Godzilla. It does not, very distinct! Sinbad is cool. Both kits are must haves!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Those are great--I gotta have Gorgo at least...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Love Gorgo!! Very similar to the Aurora Godzilla!!
Sinbad- If you had him battling Kali (six armed lady)- It would be awesome!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It has to be said guys those look terrible.................ly good!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm excited about both of these, and I'm pretty much strictly a "monster figure" collector. The Sinbad is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Both OUTSTANDING. The subject matter of the Sinbad does not do it for me...monsters, yes, figures....maybe. Look, whoever cared about Sinbad? He was just there to fight the monsters, never cared about him as a character. That is an excellent sculpt, though. 

The Gorgo is wonderful and exceeds my expectations (YEAH!), when can I place my order for three!!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> I'm excited about both of these, and I'm pretty much strictly a "monster figure" collector. The Sinbad is nothing short of awesome.




Same here! I'm more of a monster, creature fan (I'll build a figure occasionally) but that's too cool to miss! 

I can see why it melted Scotts heart now!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not into Japanese mosters but Sinbad has a lot of painting potential. Gold, vivid colors, I can see it all now !! Or is that just the cataracts again ??


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Gorgo's British! That's why he's crushing Big Ben!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Well... there goes money for two MORE models! They both look beautiful! Gorgo has that "old Aurora" look to it that I love in monster kits! And Sinbad is just beautiful! I can't wait for these.

I noticed the lamp Sinbad is holding looks almost exactly like the one from "7th Voyage of Sinbad" but his face looks more like "Golden Voyage of Sinbad." Either way, I'm impressed!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, very nice indeed. I look forward to seeing them on shelves. 

That being said....Where is *The Ghost of Castle Mare*? I was hoping to gain some good info regarding this and Monarch's release schedule after WF. I got my Nosferatu quite a while back, and had hoped to see _*The Ghost *_not long after the build-up pics appeared over at CultTVMan's website. 

My fellow horror modelers in Marietta are getting worried. Moebius is taking lead here guys.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Simply awsome! Those are sooo Aurora-like its mind boggling:thumbsup:.
Words dont do them justice!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Me Want! Gimmie! Gimmie!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very very nice !!! both Aurora-esque for sure . can't wait get these . 
hb


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool Those are better than I expected, especially Sinbad. I'd buy at least a couple of that one!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

AWESOME!!! AURORA LIVES!!! Me want!! Me want bad!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
Thanks Todd. You came through for us!!
Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with Chris...this is like I just woke up in 1965 (I mean that in a good way)
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MartinHatfield said:


> That being said....Where is *The Ghost of Castle Mare*?


I really like the Sinbad kit. The gorgo looks good as well but I am more excited about Sinbad.

Last I heard (I think from Todd P.) is that the Ghosts are done and sitting in China waiting for the glow nosferatu's to be finished. Both kits are shipping at the same time. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Traded a couple of e-mails with Scott today. I was asking mostly about where things stand with the Ghost. Obviously, he has experienced some delays and is frustrated with them. The kit remains very close to being ready, but all things considered, I'll bet it's now at least mid-September before that one gets to North America.

Bummer, but he says now that WonderFest is over, he's going to crack down to get the Ghost and Moon Suit completed. With luck, Sinbad won't be TOO far behind. The sculpture was finished months ago and is now in China.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What is the scale,or size of each.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

They look fantastic, I agree....My question is: Styrene or Resin?

I don't like the thought of a retro-style styrene model company tempting with resin kits. The thought of Moebius doing so concerns me a GREAT deal!!!!!


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Oh! I'm _aching_ to get that Sinbad here and start painting! Sweeeeet...my kinda thing entirely.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay! When I first heard the news after all the pre=hype I was UN impressed with the subject matter. BORING! I thought. BUT! After seeing these pics I gotta say... Gorgo is too much AURORA Godzilla-like but still will be enjoyable. Sinbad is majestic! Looking forward to that one! Thrush.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Gorgo looks great! She was one of my favorite monsters as a kid. I saw it on TV many times way back when. Sinbad looks great also. :thumbsup:

I'm so happy! :woohoo:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*i Love Gorgo!!*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a Gorgo movie poster now to use as a back drop :thumbsup: ...and by the time I'm done with him...Sinbad the Sailor will be Battling a Skeleton as in the 7th Voyage:thumbsup::woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's exactly what I'm planning too Mcdee!! I don't think it's really possible to make a movie scene, but it'll still be a cool dio! Once the kit's available, I'll sculpt and cast some skellingtons!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

More Gorgo:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

More Sinbad:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

That's it, you've now seen everything I have.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:roll: I think that says it all...
Mcdee


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Now combine that Sinbad with a skeleton or two.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They're beautifully done!! Great details! 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Look what Night Owl shot at WonderFest:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's AWESOME!!!
That's a beautiful build!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Really nice paint job, I wonder if that was an early version of the kit, notice the severed arm of some creature at Sinbad's feet. Very cool, BTW I love Gorgo, I have to get this kit.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

A few comments. 
Scott said that the similarity of Gorgo's base to Godzilla is intentional. They want it to conjure up the Aurora feel. I think they suceeded!
Sinbad is gorgeous. They intentionally used Blackbeard as inspiration for the pose. According to Scott, the final scale will be closer to 1/10th. This will put it in scale with the Bloodthirsty Pirates. 
A couple of exciting additions - congrats to Scott, Gary and Jeff for some great kits.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

CHERRY-O TO GORGO:thumbsup: AND A YO HO HO AND A BOTTLE OF RUM TO SINBAD:drunk: BOTH KITS ARE OUTSTANDING:thumbsup: THANKS TODD FOR THE GREAT PICTURE SHOTS:woohoo: THESE ARE HAPPY DAYS BOYS AND GIRLS:hat:.......LATER........RHINO!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

ChrisW said: 

"According to Scott, the FINAL (my empahasis) scale will be closer to 1/10th"

In what scale is the Sinbad model right now in both/either of the pre-painted or painted photos that are seen in this thread? 

And are Blackbeard and Captain Kidd (Bloodthirtsy Pirates) in 1/10th scale? If they are, I didn't know that. In what scale are the gladiators and knights? Personally, I wish every figure kit could be in 1/8th. It just makes it easier to paint, not to mention looking consistent among the entire collection. And just as PL had resized Spiderman and the Hulk, I wish they had resized th Bride of Frankenstein so it better matched the rest of the classic series.

Oops! Did I get off on a tangent? 

BTW, of the two new models, Sinbad is by far and away the most interesting to me. Looks fabulous!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frankie Boy said:


> ChrisW said:
> 
> "According to Scott, the FINAL (my empahasis) scale will be closer to 1/10th"
> 
> ...


Both BlackBeard and Kidd are 1/10 scale,the gladiators are 1/8 and the Knights are 1/8 scale.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Todd, 

Thanks for posting those new pics and for Night Owl's pic taken at WF!

Scott, these are really GREAT looking kits....you've done well to capture the characters and the Aurora feel!

Can't wait to get my hands on these...NICE JOB to everyone involved!

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Gorgo's back is interesting. Looks like an ankylosaurus.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Both superb! The Sinbad figure is an outstanding sculpt and I especially like the base on the Sinbad. I love the way that little tree thingy looks like it's grabbing onto the statues head and pillar, like some creepy little vine creature!:woohoo:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Two totally awesome sculpts, and must have kits. I'm looking very much forward to these in kit form:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Can't wait!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Saw this stuff at Wonderfest and was blown away by it, as well as the numerous drawings on display of the Moon Suit. Man, they are just knockin' 'em outta the park with these kits.... Can't wait to get my hands on 'em!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm definitely getting both of them. That Sinbad sculpt is great. Can hardly wait to build that one. I'm really impressed with it, and it's really nice to see brand new subject matter for a change.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Put me down for at least one of each! They look great!

Wayne


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree with Frankie.All figure kits,if possible,should be in 1/8th scale.The heck with Aurora Blackbeard's scale.After all,how many of us have that Blackbeard kit.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I was at Borders Books today and just happened to see a DVD box set of the Harryhausen flicks, with a montage on the cover of a bunch of characters, and I gotta say the Sinbad sculpt looks spot-on! Can't wait to see these in production!!

Wayne


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

phantom11 said:


> Saw this stuff at Wonderfest and was blown away by it, as well as the numerous drawings on display of the Moon Suit. Man, they are just knockin' 'em outta the park with these kits.... Can't wait to get my hands on 'em!


I'm probably in the minority, but I'm looking forward to the Moon Suit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm looking forward to the Moon Suit!


Don't count on it Dr.Brad... I've been awaiting this kit for over a year now I've got a dio all planned out...but I'll need a few kits:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Dr. Brad said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm looking forward to the Moon Suit!


I'm not nuts about it, but I'll buy at least two to support Monarch (and to have in my collection). 

I think it will be fun to paint. 

Monsters, please. Big monsters. And dinosaurs.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dr. Brad said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm looking forward to the Moon Suit!


Count me in for the moonsuit. I'm a fan of that retro space stuff. Even though it never got past the concept drawings I still remember seeing those drawings as a kid. I will certainly by the space suit kit.

I will certainly also pick up Gorgo and Sinbad when they're released. Fantastic sculpts on both of those models.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

It may be just me but I think the unpainted Sinbad could look a lot like Douglas Fairbanks ( Sr. or Jr. ? I don't know which ) The painted one not as much, but the right paint job would do it. I think I'll have to grab a couple even if I don't get to them. I've just plain been out-of-the-loop lately, maybe
I'll get in the groove soon.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> It may be just me but I think the unpainted Sinbad could look a lot like Douglas Fairbanks ( Sr. or Jr. ? I don't know which ) The painted one not as much, but the right paint job would do it. I think I'll have to grab a couple even if I don't get to them. I've just plain been out-of-the-loop lately, maybe
> I'll get in the groove soon.


Douglass Fairbanks....good observation. I think that could be pulled off too. Hope to see some more stuff rom you soon, Dabbler. You always add a nice flavor to your kits.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

According to Scott and Gary Makatura, one of the hold-ups on the moon suit was having to re-invent the interior. Apparently while there was a mock up of the suit made, the interior was never engineered beyond "It should have this, and this, and this..." So they are creating a logical, retro-style interior set of control panels for the suit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool info Chris...It will be well worth the wait:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Count me in! for multiple kits


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A book I have says that the moon suit's wearer would have been able to pull his arms inside, sit down, and have a meal.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Okay, I'll need at least two Moon Suits (one stock, one Major Matt Mason); one Ghost of Castle Mare just because all that texture will be a ball to paint; at least one Gorgo (maybe a second one to have fight Goji, just 'cause I finally can); a Sinbad, again, 'cause it's just so cool; and an Akira from Polar, just cause I have to build a big Thunderchild.

Two years ago, we were bemoaning the death of the plastic model. The future's looking pretty nice from here.

:woohoo:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A scratch built moon diorama with a least two guys in Space suits on it would be great.To simulate two different astronauts in the spacesuits,a different number on each Moonsuit would be the way to go.So,buying at least two Moonsuits is a must.A lot of people love retro space subjects because of the great ingenuity and vivid imagination of the space engineers of the early space projects.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Already told Scott I'm in for two Moon Suits, a Glow Nossy, at least one Ghost, a Gorgo, and a Sinbad...may be wearing out my poor brushes soon... :woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...did anybody get a pic of Scott at the Monarch table?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got a diagram of a moonmobile designed for the moonsuit - one guy would stand at the front and one at the back with the moonsuits 'docked,' IIRC. Might be a fun scratchbuild.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

JP - according to Gary, the original proposal called for someone being able to live in the moonsuit for something like FIVE DAYS! More sensible heads prevailed, but the purpose of the suit was for an extended stay on the moon surface.

Where did you get the diagram of the docked moonsuits on the moonmobile?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So when can we expect Gorgo and Sinbad? Will the Ghost and Moonsuit be first or have schedules changed etc?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> JP - according to Gary, the original proposal called for someone being able to live in the moonsuit for something like FIVE DAYS! More sensible heads prevailed, but the purpose of the suit was for an extended stay on the moon surface.
> 
> Where did you get the diagram of the docked moonsuits on the moonmobile?


This here book here:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=CE0069

This here picture here:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> So when can we expect Gorgo and Sinbad? Will the Ghost and Moonsuit be first or have schedules changed etc?


Per my conversation with Scott M. Gorgo has to be pushed through rather quickly. 
It's a licensed product and is time sensitive. So, I hope :woohoo:soon.

RK


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Per my conversation with Scott M. Gorgo has to be pushed through rather quickly.
> It's a licensed product and is time sensitive. So, I hope :woohoo:soon.
> 
> RK




Maybe that explains why one of Scotts favourites (if not his favourite) the Fly wasn't brought out sooner?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...did anybody get a pic of Scott at the Monarch table?


Check out photo #44 for a good picture of Scott McKillop at his table:http://good-times.webshots.com/album/564339273CIfmOy?start=36

He's a great guy and as well as producing new kits...he's a full time Doctor !
mcdee

BTW these Great pictures were taken by Gerry-Lynn at WF 2008 !!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> I've got a diagram of a moonmobile designed for the moonsuit - one guy would stand at the front and one at the back with the moonsuits 'docked,' IIRC. Might be a fun scratchbuild.


That Aerojet Moonmobile, together with two "ashcan"-suited astronauts, would make a fun and simple kit. Of course, it would probably be a fairly easy scratchbuild since it's mostly simple shapes and flat surfaces.

Looks almost steampunk, doesn't it?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any updates concerning the release dates of the new kits made by either Moebius or Monarch.


----------

